# Leaking Rear Wheel on 8N



## DonnieJoe (Apr 8, 2011)

I notice that I always seem to have oil coming out of the hub of my rear wheel. I am assuming that this means it is the oil from the gear box/ trans. leaking through the seals on that rear wheel. Am I thinking correct?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

DonnieJoe said:


> I notice that I always seem to have oil coming out of the hub of my rear wheel. I am assuming that this means it is the oil from the gear box/ trans. leaking through the seals on that rear wheel. Am I thinking correct?


Yes, you are correct..Trans/Hydro fluid..


----------



## DonnieJoe (Apr 8, 2011)

Thank you for the feedback. It looks like one of those issues I'll deal with during the off season.


----------



## bigred94 (Sep 14, 2011)

mines doing the same thing, does this mean the seals need to be replaced or does it have to much fluid in it?


----------



## DonnieJoe (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm guessing seals, but you'd better ask someone smarter than me.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

DonnieJoe said:


> I'm guessing seals, but you'd better ask someone smarter than me.





bigred94 said:


> mines doing the same thing, does this mean the seals need to be replaced or does it have to much fluid in it?


Replace the seals..*.CLICK HERE*


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Ken N Tx said:


> Replace the seals..*.CLICK HERE*


I used the illistrations of seal and brake shoe replacement that you posted,(some time back) and it was fairly simple.
Just to mention, the tranny and gear fluid level requires 5 gallon, in the case of leaking seal's run only run 4 gallon, this keeps the level below the axle tubes,(on level ground) do you agree with this Ken?


----------

